# thinking of breeding holland lop to wolly jersey



## Suzie (Mar 20, 2007)

my holland lop is 7months old and we've had ademand for bunny babies(cousins, friends, rabbit folk) and i found hera super cute wolly jersey just a little smaller than she is what do yahthink of that? is it a good mix?


----------



## naturestee (Mar 20, 2007)

No, I really don't recommend breeding unlessyou've done a lot of research and are breeding for show or breedimprovement. If your friends are interested in rabbits, tellthem to check out the shelters and rabbit rescues. There arelots of needy rabbits out there, and purebreds aren't uncommon.

Please do research before you breed. There are lots ofdifficulties, especially for Holland Lop does which are prone to stuckkits and other potentially fatal birthing difficulties. Thereare so many problems that could come up for her and the babies, it'sreally not a good idea unless you've done your research and have anexperienced breeder as a mentor.


----------



## Suzie (Mar 20, 2007)

i have done alot of reserch and I have bredbefore I love Stella so much, she's very big bonned for a holland lopso i don't think there will be too many difficulties


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 20, 2007)

I am a breeder and I don't recommendcrossbreeds. It is too easy to find other holland lops to recommend acrossbreeding unless you were doing it for a specific breeding reason(ie. I am developing a line of lionlops which means crossbreedingholland lops with lionheads - but this has a very specific purpose).

Many breeders and others will tell you stories of how people wantedbunnies badly.....till the doe was bred and and the babies were bornand then suddenly the excuses came out, "Oh...I can't take one rightnow. I'm sorry" and "I've changed my mind.." and "My landlord won't letme have one."

Peg


----------



## pamnock (Mar 20, 2007)

I don't recommend risking the health of abeloved pet rabbit by breeding it. She is a pet,and pets are not for breeding.

I've been breeding for many years and there is always a potential forproblems which may require very expensive veterinarytreatment. Dystocia (birthing difficulty) is only one of themany risks. Retained kits are not uncommon in smallerbreeds. Does may also suffer from mastitis or uterineinfection.

You'll find that while many people may say they'd take the kits, theychange their minds when faced with the actual facts of the time andmoney involved in owning a pet.



Pam

http://www.geocities.com/pamnock/


----------



## Suzie (Mar 20, 2007)

it's not like that, i know what you mean whenyou say that people won't in the future it's happened to me too, i alsowant to breed so that Stella can have a friend b/c she doesn't reallyget along with too many rabbits.


----------



## pamnock (Mar 20, 2007)

Your intentions are good, but if Stella doesn'tget along with many rabbits, it's likely that she may become aggresivetowards any rabbit including her offspring. If she is a pet,her best companion is you.

Pam


----------



## Suzie (Mar 20, 2007)

well the breeding was done, but I'm not sure it worked how will i know


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 20, 2007)

Why don't you read this and then ask any questions you might have after reading it...

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=5541&amp;forum_id=8

Peg


----------



## Suzie (Mar 22, 2007)

what will the babies turn out like?


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 22, 2007)

Well that is something we can not say for sure.Without knowing colors, or their genes it is hard to say. They willmore than likely be a mix of the two.

Than again I am not a breeder.


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 22, 2007)

My current group of fosters is from a lady whobred a standard rex to an angora or jersey wooly (couldn't tell fromthe short time I saw him) and she couldnt' keep them anymoreso I took them in.

There where eight babies. Two had rex fur, but very poorquality with some longer hairs on the legs and lower torsnce had longer fluffy fur, not quite as long as the dad but definitlylooked more fluffy. 

The other five ended up with just regular fur. They are quitesoft, but not special fur or characteristics, just the normal bunnylook.

I would guess that your buns will have regular fur, and the ears willprobably not lop fully. They will just end up looking like"regular" rabbits.

That is if the mom can deliver them with out a problem. Iknow holland lops are notorious for having birthingcomplications. I would find a knowledgable vet now, as youmay need to rush her to the vets if the babies get stuck.

I would never advise cross breeding rabbits unless you are anexperienced breeding doing a crossing to attempt to improve yourline. Like some people will do one cross breeding to bring inshorter ears or a certain colour, then breed the cross back to a fullto eventually carry the trait into fourth or fifth generation pedigreedbuns.

With cross breeds, all you are going to get are mutts. Theywill almost never have nice characteristics, you normally lose thingslike rex fur or lopped ears. 

If you want to breed, even if it's only for friends and family, I wouldhighly reccommend taking the time to find show stock with fullpedigrees to breed. Even though I never planned to breed on alarge scale (and now have my girl spayed as I decided I didn't have theresources to breed responibly), I still took several months to look fora fully pedigreed girl to breed. I was lucky that I hadfriends who had a suitable pedigreed male for me to breed her too,other wise I would have had to invest in a buck as well.

Breeding takes a lot of work to do responsibly, and is not something that should be taken lightly or done just for fun.

--Dawn


----------



## Haley (Mar 22, 2007)

I guess I dont understand why you would ask foropinions on whether or not to breed them if you were going to do itanyway? Everyone here gave you great, thoughtful advice on why youshould not breed these two and you did anyway (and this advice camefrom people who are well-respected breeders themselves).

I just hope you are ready for the time and dedication breedingentails. We have so many people who breed their pets and areheartbroken when something bad happens to the mom or the babies. Itsdisheartening.


----------



## Michaela (Mar 22, 2007)

I was just about to say what Haley said. This really doesn't make any sense.

My heart bunny Berri was bred accidentally. She was a mini rex and thedad was a lop, the babies didn't get lop ears or rex fur. 

As a result of the breeding (I think)Berri's health wentdown, she got abscess after abscess, and sadly she passed on lastmonth. Have you considered something like this? 

Although I don't regret that it happened in a sense that I got Pebbleand Ebony, but I lost Berri in the process, and that breaks my heart.We were lucky in that Berri only had a small litter of 3, but they canhave like 8.

I really hope this goes well for you, I would hate another person to have to go through what I did. Good luck.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 22, 2007)

Keep in mind, this is a child that is breeding.This is one of ilovethetailyall's friends. If you look in their profileand previous posts, they were the one who had a rabbit with a lump onit's foot. Haley told them to bring in to the vet because it could bean abcess, and they never did.

I'm hoping the breeding didn't take, because I really don't think twoinnocent rabbits need to be cross-bred by anyone not knowing what theyare doing, and to only be breeding for the fun of it.

This really aggrivates me -- as if the rabbit population isn't out of control as it is. :sigh


----------



## Suzie (Mar 22, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Iguess I dont understand why you would ask for opinions on whether ornot to breed them if you were going to do it anyway? Everyone here gaveyou great, thoughtful advice on why you should not breed these two andyou did anyway (and this advice came from people who are well-respectedbreeders themselves).
> 
> I just hope you are ready for the time and dedication breedingentails. We have so many people who breed their pets and areheartbroken when something bad happens to the mom or the babies. Itsdisheartening.


i didn't ask if breeding was ok, i was going to do thatanyways, but i was talking about if it was a good mix (you knowcuteness level) so calm down!


----------



## Suzie (Mar 22, 2007)

i'm sorry if i agravated people, but this is my rabbit- so i think i'll do what I'd like.


----------



## myLoki (Mar 22, 2007)

I wish you would have reconsidered. MBH isright. The rabbit population is out of control. Too many pets, notenough owners. Oh, and Haley was only offering helpful information.

t. and loki


----------



## Michaela (Mar 22, 2007)

*MyBoyHarper wrote:*


> Keep in mind, this is a child that is breeding. This is oneof ilovethetailyall's friends. If you look in their profile andprevious posts, they were the one who had a rabbit with a lump on it'sfoot. Haley told them to bring in to the vet because it could be anabcess, and they never did.
> 
> I'm hoping the breeding didn't take, because I really don't think twoinnocent rabbits need to be cross-bred by anyone not knowing what theyare doing, and to only be breeding for the fun of it.
> 
> This really aggrivates me -- as if the rabbit population isn't out of control as it is. :sigh


I'm hoping it didn't take tooI feel the same way as you.


----------



## Suzie (Mar 22, 2007)

for your information- i did take her to the vet he said gave us some medicine and it cleared up.


----------



## Suzie (Mar 22, 2007)

i hear it just takes a second, but how do youknow when the breeding happened? i hear the buck grunts and falls off.is that true?


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 22, 2007)

I was wondering did you do any research before breeding?


----------



## Suzie (Mar 22, 2007)

yup, tons, like i said this is what i heard(that the buck grunts and falls off) i was wondering if it's true. why?does it seem like i'm clueless cause i'm not.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 22, 2007)

*Suzie wrote: *


> does it seem like i'm clueless


Yes, it does.


----------



## Suzie (Mar 22, 2007)

well it seems like you rabbit folk have no life


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 22, 2007)

The buck will mate with her as long as it takes,sometimes seconds sometimes a few minutes. His body will lock up, he'llmake a grunting wheezing sound and fall over sideways normally.

In my experience babies from that match are not the prettiest. I can find some examples for you.

Anyway perhaps you will want to do some more research before you breed.


I don't think dead people can type, they don't in New Zealand anyway,so your comment was un-called for. People who have several user nameshave no life perhaps?


----------



## lovethetailyall (Mar 22, 2007)

OK EVERYONE LISTEN! 



This girl is my freind!Now i know that everyone has told me not tobreed but i am bring back the "tort" for thre last recorred doe in thearea died and people would love to see them back at the shows..when ientered one in the show a guy was like! Ohh i want to see it! he wasextreamly exited..beucse everyone just has blacks and stuf!

Suzie ment no harm...she is askin for some dam advice! I know yourintentions are good but its done.Over. This is not the same rabbit withthe lump..i think that was her rabbit Lou Lou...correct me if im wrong

So i just want to say even thoght me may be young where not someimature people that go around breeding rabbits..i have a good intentionwith breeding my Dutch..and im gessing Suzie has one too!



Thank you everone!...Ohh and i have a show in a few days... Brooklin..anyone going??:colors:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 22, 2007)

If you have done research, that is wonderful andeverything. However, can you even tell us the basics of breeding? Howlong is the doe pregnant, what's the latest a doe may make a nest, whattype of supplement does the doe need and why, how long do the kits takewith the doe until weaning? Ect., ect., ect.


----------



## Suzie (Mar 22, 2007)

thank you heather, i love you, you tell em!


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 22, 2007)

I read up on breeding for months, plus talked with breeders in my area before breeding.

I knew the answers to many common problems with birthing andbabies. You should do the same before breeding again and alsoread up as much as you can while you doe is pregnant. Googleis your friend. There should also be some books at your locallibrary, although most will most likely be old but should have somegood basics in it.

If you want to breed, no one can stop you. It's yourchoice. But that is not going to stop us from voicing ouropinions and trying to set you up to succeed. We are nottrying to shut you down or make you feel bad, but to help you do whatis best.

Many people have horrible experiences breeding, babies and mothers getsick, injured and even die. That's not something we want youto experience, so we are giving you advice on how to be successful withthe lowest probability of sickness and death.

Please start doing some research, if you need some good book or websiterecommendations, I'm sure many of the experienced breeders here wouldbe very happy to help out.

We just want to make sure that everything turns out with happyending. Take a few minutes and read through the suggestions,and think of how you can apply them to your situation, hopefully someof them will help.

--Dawn


----------



## lovethetailyall (Mar 22, 2007)

Suz...im not on anyones side..i just wanted tomake shure you wernt thoght as a wrong person..your messing with realpeople...you may want to calm down a touch...

SUZIE does know about breeding..we know from a few people that breed..they tell us lots..she isent clueless...thats for shure:X


----------



## Suzie (Mar 22, 2007)

the doe is pregnant for 31 days and can havethem 2 days before of after expected. you should give her a tums forcalcium so that she doesn't have siezures from the 28th day on. thelatest the doe makes her nest is ten minutes before, you shouldn't keepthe babies with their mother for more than three months and they can beseparated when they are on dry food. anything else?


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 22, 2007)

If "Suzie" knows a lot about breeding, then whythe asking about what a buck does when mating? I'm not even a breederand I know the answer to that. And what on earth is a wolly jersey,hehe. I think a breeder should know these things .


----------



## Suzie (Mar 22, 2007)

i have done the research, read everythihng, asked every i know the problems and i am aware of the dangers


----------



## Suzie (Mar 22, 2007)

i have heard different opinions about how the mating is done, i wanted to check-sorry!


----------



## lovethetailyall (Mar 22, 2007)

OK suzie put some ummm..faces in your text..it gives it life..sorry i cant stand no emotions!:bunnydance:


----------



## Suzie (Mar 22, 2007)

:expressionless


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Ok - as a mod in this area I'd like to step in here for a bit and say "everyone to their corners" (that includes me).

First of all, I want to remind everyone that _Suzie came in here asking a question_.

Whether or not we agree with her for doing a cross-breeding (and Idon't agree with it) - the question was asked about what this breedingwould look like.

At this point - we don't know Suzie. I'm sorry...maybe someone else will know. 

Now Suzie - you also have to understand. You came in here and asked us a question. The question was:

*what do yah think of that? is it a good mix?

*We gave you our answers. No- we did not believe it was a good mix. We did not recommend it._*Several people*_ gave their thoughts on why.

And what did you say?*


this is my rabbit- so i think i'll do what I'd like.
*
Now - at this point I'm doing this....:banghead:banghead:banghead
*
If you're going to do what you'd like ... why did you ask us?

*I went back and looked at the link I sent you to readabout breedig. I can see now why you may have appeared "clueless"...byasking about the buck mounting the doe, etc. I can see that it isn't inthat link.

I also can see that someone answered you - so I will not duplicate their response.

*One thing I think you (and your friend) are forgetting - is that weare here on this forum for the good of therabbits. We don't just go around saying, "don't breed"to everyone. We encourage people who have done their research and arewilling to take responsibility for every rabbit that the breedingproduces.

But - from my understanding as a moderator on this forum - we do not encourage:

a. crossbreeding (unless it is for aspecific purpose by an experience breeder who knows what they are doing)

b. breeding if you do not take care of the rabbits you have

c. breeding if you do not have a stable income to provide vet care for the rabbits you have or will produce

d. breeding if you're underage and have to depend upon aparent for financial support - UNLESS you're in a 4H type of programwhere you have someone giving you advice.

e. breeding a pet (sorry- we've had too many members - myself included - have issues when doing this).

Once again - while we want to be here for the owners -that means we're going to tell people things that they may notlike....because it is what is best for the rabbit.

*Withthat said, I would like to remind folks of something.

Suzie does not have an open mind. I think that to continue thisdiscussion and try to change it is wrong. We're all going to go awayfrom this thread with an opinion of her. But the fact is - she has bredthe rabbit - the deed is done so to speak. 

To continue to talk to her as if it hasn't been done or we can change her mind is really not worthwhile. 

I would encourage us to stick on the topic of this breeding. Like others, I hope it didn't take. 

Suzie, I hope you can get to know a breeder there who knows more thanto give vitamin C when a rabbit is sick - just in case you have issueswhen your rabbit goes into labor. Or I hope you have some funds setaside for a vet visit in case of stuck kits.

Will that happen? I hope not. Time will tell.
*
Peg
*
*

**

**
*


----------



## Suzie (Mar 22, 2007)

ok byebye! i'm leaving this forum you guys are so critical i hate it


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Thank you for pointing this out - I just now checked on this too.

Peg
*
minilops wrote:*


> People who have several user names have no life perhaps?


----------



## lovethetailyall (Mar 22, 2007)

*TinysMom wrote:*


> Suzie,I hope you can get to know a breeder there who knows more than to givevitamin C when a rabbit is sick - just in case you have issues whenyour rabbit goes into labor. Or I hope you have some funds set asidefor a vet visit in case of stuck kits.
> 
> *
> **
> *




OK im sorry to do this but you had no right to say that.I have nothingto do with this topic right now i know i did reply but i never took"sides" I just find the vitamin C thing EXTREAMLY offensive!:shock:Iknow you all mean well but we talk about the topic already..i told youwhy/...now Please dont bring it back!



Thank you:?


----------



## Suzie (Mar 22, 2007)

i had a few user names because i was having login problems


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I suggest then that you PM the mods and let themknow which one name you want to keep so they can ban the rest or changethem over to the one name.*

Suzie wrote: *


> i had a few user names because i was having login problems


----------



## Haley (Mar 22, 2007)

So are you emmalou? If so, you need to pick ausername please and let us know which you will be using. Its tooconfusing to members when you post under different names.

Also, if you have login problems in the future, there is an emailaddress on the login screen. If you email a mod or admin we can fix theproblem for you.

Thanks


----------



## lovethetailyall (Mar 22, 2007)

yea she is emmalou..


----------



## Suzie (Mar 22, 2007)

im very sorry for the way I acted about breedingmy rabbit. It seemed like a good idea at the time to breed Stella, andI don't recall seeing "the move" so I'm hoping the deed wasn't done. Iguess I got a little offensive, but after I sorted my thoughts andcalmed down I realized how wrong i was, I hope you can forgiveme-&gt; everyone who replied.


----------



## lovethetailyall (Mar 22, 2007)

that a girl Suzie!


----------



## gentle giants (Mar 22, 2007)

I don't rememeber seeing that thread, which onewas it? Good on you for apologizing for whatever it was, that takes alot of guts to do.


Ok, now I'm confused-thought those were two separate threads on this subject! Sorry!  We need a blushing emoticon, BTW.


----------



## Haley (Mar 22, 2007)

Thats very nice of you.

We just want you to listen to our opinions if you ask forthem. We're just concerned when we get young girls trying tobreed bunnies. Often, you cant afford to get them the vet care theyneed, and if your parents arent involved to help out, the rabbit oftensuffers.

We're just thinking of the bunnies. I remember you had some littersbefore and you really didnt know what to do as the mom was preparing togive birth. If you are going to breed, please please read up on basicbreeding information.

Im gonna merge this with your other thread if you dont mind. 

Thank you for the apology. We dont want to argue with people either, were just trying to do what is best for the bunnies.


----------



## Suzie (Mar 22, 2007)

thank you for caring. but i want you to understand that I would never do puposly harm her


----------



## pamnock (Mar 22, 2007)

*Suzie wrote: *


> i'msorry if i agravated people, but this is my rabbit- so i think i'll dowhat I'd like.


Our frustration comes from the fact that you asked our opinions, thencompletely disregarded the advice of people with years of experience.

If you want to do what you'd like and don't really want to hear what wehave to say, then please don't waste our time. 

Pam


----------



## lovethetailyall (Mar 22, 2007)

umm gals....Avice is like comments..what youthink is the best to do..if someone doesent take the advice there isentmutch to do..they could have found an alternitive.I know forums are foradvice...Adn i have an enormase respect for that becuse when my rat gotreally sick really fast i got her the right help in time.So remebergive advice but it may not be taken:?


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 22, 2007)

*lovethetailyall wrote: *


> So remeber give advice but it may not be taken:?


Argh! :banghead

Thenwhy ask for advice if there is no intention in takingthat advice. Good people on here, like TinysMom long and thoughtfulpost, take up too much time and energy for people who don't plan oneven considering the advice given. There are other's on this board whoreally do need help, and would at least consider any advice given WHENIT'S ASKED FOR. And all that time and energy would be better spent onthose who actually need the advice.

Like Pam said, please don't waste others' time if there's no intention of taking the advice.


----------



## pamnock (Mar 22, 2007)

*lovethetailyall wrote: *


> So remeber give advice but it may not be taken:?




I don't expect people to feel obligated to take my advice, however, atleast give the courtesy of considering the counsel that has been given.

Pam


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 22, 2007)

MBH,

Thanks so much for caring about everyone here who posts to answerquestions. Something folks in general need to understand understandthough is...at least for me - once someone doesn't take the advice andappears to not be willing to listen...I am less willing to post ontheir topics in the future. I figure...why waste my time ifthey're not going to listen to me anyway? Right? 

As it is - I spent time today when I was on a deadline (self-imposed)to get my book proposal to the publisher to help out - only to be told"I'm going to do what I want..".

No problem...fine...just don't count on me to answer questions in thefuture as quickly as I might answer others because I know my adviceprobably won't be taken...

And with that...I'm going back to my book proposal - I should have it ready to go within 2 hours...WOO HOO!

Peg

P.S. No - I'm not mad. Just frustrated...
*
MyBoyHarper wrote: *


> Argh! :banghead
> 
> Thenwhy ask for advice if there is no intention in takingthat advice. Good people on here, like TinysMom long and thoughtfulpost, take up too much time and energy for people who don't plan oneven considering the advice given. There are other's on this board whoreally do need help, and would at least consider any advice given WHENIT'S ASKED FOR. And all that time and energy would be better spent onthose who actually need the advice.
> 
> Like Pam said, please don't waste others' time if there's no intention of taking the advice.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 22, 2007)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> As it is - I spent time today when I was on a deadline (self-imposed)to get my book proposal to the publisher to help out - only to be told"I'm going to do what I want..".
> And with that...I'm going back to my book proposal - I should have it ready to go within 2 hours...WOO HOO!
> 
> Peg




*kick* 

What she told me to.:brat::bunnyangel:


----------



## ec (Mar 22, 2007)

Also - a number of the people who have given yougood advice have lived through the loss of bunnies due to problemscaused by breeding and/or difficulties in kindling. Losing thosebunnies has been *very* hard for them - and they don't want to seeanyone else (or their bunnies) having to go through that.

The people who are trying to help are real people - and they've gotfeelings. When you speak rudely or tell them that you don't care whatthey say, it can be quite hurtful. Please try to put yourself in theother person's shoes.


----------



## lovethetailyall (Mar 22, 2007)

ARe you all refuring to me?I dident ask for anydavice on this topic..i just did a natural thing to protect a freind..ihad good intentions and all.:?


----------



## ec (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm talking to you and Suzie both. So is everyone else.


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 22, 2007)

Lovethetailyall, I believe everyone is referringto both you and Suzie, as well all others who have popped in asked someimportant questions, then disregarded everything said with a "I'm gonnado what I want, even though everyone advised against it just because Ican" attitude.

No one here wants to alienate anyone. But, the buns comefirst. Most long time members here have seen it all beforewith other members as well as personal experience.

The bottom line is that we are frustrated, with you two, and all othermembers who have decided to breed with out doing properresearch. Many of the others have had horrible experiences,while we have had to sit back and watch in horror. The lastthing we want is to have to go through that again with you two, for oursake and yours.

Bottom line, do research, be responsible, have a good support behindyou, and have the financial funds to pay for multiple emergancy vetvisits before you even consider breeding.

We are happy to help educate you, and help you to breedresponsibly. But we will not support what we view asirresponsable breeding and we will always advise against it.

--Dawn


----------



## naturestee (Mar 22, 2007)

No. They're referring to Tinysmom,Pamnock, and several other breeders on this forum who are experiencedbreeders. They know about the potential problems that comefrom breeding, they're prepared for them, and sometimes they still gettheir hearts broken.

That's why they recommend never breeding your pets. They're trying to save you from what happened to them.


----------



## lovethetailyall (Mar 22, 2007)

OK GOSh i dident post this..am i dragged intoeverthing just becuse i dident take peoples advice for the spayingthing...I AM soryy i dont spay..some people just dont do things!I stillcan change my mind..lots of people change..but its how i am and youwill have to accept me for ME!OK in life we all make mistakes..peopleare told everyday not to do things and they still do..Alright!

No one in my family smokes...only my grampa did..DID i tryed to stophimitryed and tryed..and i was YOUNG..and then he got sick..went intothe hospital..but i culdent go see him..i wanted to..then he died..hewent..and at the funarl i ran out and sat in a bathroom for more thenan hour.OK im not clueless..and personally no one actuly understandsme:growl:



And i apreciate if anyone does..thats nice.butPlease STOP let it go!:sigh


----------



## lovethetailyall (Mar 22, 2007)

ok im off to bed..feel free to reply orwhatever... or dont.. i really dont care anymore..i all my postes ihave cept my cool..but im sorry but i just had to say something.i cantlie on the ground and get kiked by everyone.this probally goes forSuzie too...we mean no harm.


----------



## Haley (Mar 22, 2007)

I think everyone has said what they needed to say. Lets try to move on.


----------



## lovethetailyall (Mar 22, 2007)

yes but things are never forgoten..maby left behind but never forgoten.and thats why i had thoghts about leaveing befor...


----------



## Haley (Mar 22, 2007)

Thats part of life. 

Plenty of our members have made mistakes, and the rest of us willalways remember those mistakes. If you want people to view youdifferently, you have to show us that you are educating yourself andlearning how to be a good breeder. I know you have been trying. Peoplewill see that if you keep it up.


----------



## Katrina (Mar 22, 2007)

*lovethetailyall wrote: *


> OK EVERYONE LISTEN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry and I may get attacked for saying this but if you can't evenspell properly you are too immature to breed. Here are some correctionsfor you. (It'd be funny if I had mistakes correcting you but I'm nottrying to breed!)

P.S. corrections are in CAPS


----------



## Katrina (Mar 22, 2007)

You know what? Thank you everyone on this sitefor all the help you have given me and there are a lot of great peopleon this site but I will not sit by and watch some little girls talkabout breeding their rabbits and just say "oh, they didn't take myadvice. Drop it." I love animals too much. I know everyone here lovesthem too but I cannot sit by and not say (and yes, over and over again)that someone who is too young tobe able to drive, get a jobwith any real money, and to be done even highschool should be able tobreed. And I will never let that go. So thank you everyone for yourhelp but I'm just going to leave this broad because you are all greatpeople but I cannot keep my opinion of "lovethetailyall" and possibly"her friends" (I don't even know if I believe this is a friendandnot "lovethetailyall" posting under anothername) quiet and I know that you guys do not want problems. SoI will respect that and let this be my last message (and sorry if youguys don't like me for saying this but the girl needs to hear iteveryday of her life until she gets it through her head). A 15 year oldthinking they are ready to breed without the resources needed alreadyhas proved her immaturity no matter what she wants to say. I reallyhope for the rabbit(s) sake that something will happen and you areunable to breed because it is not fair to the animal.

Start thinking of your animals and not your friends and your "noble"cause which isn't noble when you can't even manage to deal with thefinanicial costs that may come with breeding.

Thanks again everyone. Later.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 23, 2007)

Katrina,

I hate to see you go but I simply want to add one thing about this. 

If we push these girls away because they are doing what we are tryingso hard to tell them not to do - then the animals are at risk and wetotally ruin any chance of helping them.

With an internet forum our hands are tied...what are we to do? Call theSPCA or something? That's hard to do with information given in apost...although there have been times when I've wanted to bang my headagainst the wall and dial the closest authority and say, "take thoserabbits and run". 

But we can't do that. All we can do is to try and continue to educate and hope that someday it sinks in.

By our standing by - we are not agreeing to their actions...we'resimply standing by ready to help in case something does go wrong.

Peg


----------



## jil101ca (Mar 23, 2007)

I breed "mutts" I have my reasons for doing so.When I thoughtI wanted to raise rabbitsI did monthsof research before I even thought of buying any rabbits. Breeding is anongoing learning experience filled with heartache. I know, I've lost 2of my does,out of 5 litters born, 35 kits, I've lost 19 babies tovaring reasons despite my best efforts. please make sure you know whatyou are doing and the risks you are taking with your beloved pet. Theresults can be devasting.

Tiny's Mom and others have been an awsome help to me and give fantasticadvice that I take very seriously into consideration as they have vastknowledge and experience. This board has helped me through some toughsituations.


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 23, 2007)

I am closing this thread now, as all opinionshave been expressed and the advice can either be taken ornot. There is no sense in continueing to argue on the subject.

--Dawn


----------

